# Some possible SRAM RED 2008 specs...



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

I guess SRAM pulled a Jamis to leak this stuff out, and then pull it form their site saying it was a mistake .

SRAM 2008 Technical Specs

Highlights:


* Red Rear Derailleur - 158g*
*Red Front Derailleur - 58g*
*Red Double Tap Shifter - 280g*
*Red Crankset - 765g*
*Red Brakes - 265g*
*Red 0G 1090 Cassette - Carbon Spider!*


----------



## The Flash (May 6, 2002)

Sweet stuff! I still need to find some white shifter hoods....any sources?

The Flash


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

whoite hoodies? whoa...


----------



## The Flash (May 6, 2002)

Peep these....

http://www.cyclingnews.com/tech.php...ce/SRAM_Force_DoubleTap_shift_lever_side_view


----------



## Mr. Scary (Dec 7, 2005)

DIRT BOY said:


> I guess SRAM pulled a Jamis to leak this stuff out, and then pull it form their site saying it was a mistake .
> 
> SRAM 2008 Technical Specs
> 
> ...


The SRAM stuff has the best ergonomics (hood shape) of the three. I may want to try this group next year!


----------



## omniviper (Sep 18, 2004)

whoa! the group name sounds really unique.

for a sec there i thoguht they were going to color their gruppo red. that would be sweeeeeeeet


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

Commies.


----------



## peabody (Oct 17, 2005)

*yeah..................*



Mr. Scary said:


> The SRAM stuff has the best ergonomics (hood shape) of the three. I may want to try this group next year!



i'll have to disagree with you on that


----------



## Cyclo-phile (Sep 22, 2005)

Maybe you missed it.....but this was apparently someone's April Fool's joke.

http://spoken.phrasewise.com/articles/2007/04/01/sram-red


----------



## Mr. Scary (Dec 7, 2005)

peabody said:


> i'll have to disagree with you on that


Only a tool would disagree with me or that statement!


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

MichauxYeti said:


> Maybe you missed it.....but this was apparently someone's April Fool's joke.
> 
> http://spoken.phrasewise.com/articles/2007/04/01/sram-red


seems like a pretty lame april fools joke.

you joke about paris-roubaix having a points race. not about a new product. that person needs some creativity.


----------



## Wyliekylie (May 17, 2006)

The Flash said:


> Sweet stuff! I still need to find some white shifter hoods....any sources?
> 
> The Flash


I've heard they wear out pretty quick, but here are some:
https://www.b-t-p.de/B-T-P_Team/b-t-p_team1.html









Fair Wheel Bikes should be able to get them for you.


----------

